# Euro Truck Simulator, nächster DLC ab 5. Dezember



## Batze (2. Dezember 2016)

*Euro Truck Simulator, nächster DLC ab 5. Dezember*

Ab 5 Dezember, also Montag gibt es den DLC Frankreich zum ETS 2 zu kaufen. Soll 17,99€ kosten.

Also ich selbst liebe ja das Game, aber 17,99€ nur für eine Straßen Erweiterung die man eventuell auch mit Mods schon hat erscheint mir ziemlich Hoch gegriffen.
Wenn es dazu allerdings auch wirkliche spielerische Neuigkeiten gibt, neue LKWs und vor allem auch in der Verwaltung also in der Firma mal was anderes dann wäre es ok, da weiß ich aber bisher noch zu wenig.


----------

